# Clomid (Clomiphene Citrate) Explained



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2011)

Clomid (Clomiphene Citrate) Explained by John Connor Clomid is a SERM (selective estrogen receptor modulator) similar to Tamoxifen. Clomid is typically used to induce ovulation in females by blocking estrogen in selective tissue in the body. Clomid opposes the negative feedback of estrogens on the Hypothalamic Pituitary Ovarian Axis which enhances the release of LH [...]

*Read More...*


----------

